# Two SATA drives, FreeBSD only sees one



## talexb (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi folks,

Trying to build a RAID 1 NFS server to replace my previous openSolaris effort. Installed two 1T SATA drives into a chassis, both are visible and enabled by the BIOS, but FreeBSD only sees one.

During installation, I divided the drive that was found into a 20G partition for the OS and the rest for data. It called the OS piece ad4 but ignored ad5, so I manually added ad5 using the awesome sade utility.

But nothing I've tried will make the other drive appear .. there are no other /dev/ad$x directories apart from the 4 and 5 entries. Not sure what to try next.

Thanks.


----------



## tingo (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't know what you are really doing. Normally ad4 is one drive and ad5 another. Partitions (in FreeBSD they are called "slices") look like this: ad4s1, ad4s2.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jun 13, 2010)

> there are no other /dev/ad$x directories apart from the 4 and 5 entries.



These are your two disks, try:
`% dmesg | grep ^ad`
To see which is which.


----------

